
Uber 2.0 doesn't need a Travis 2.0 – even if he does change - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-not-returning-to-uber-changed-man-2017-6
======
redm
"The real question, of course, is whether he'll return to Uber a changed man,
or whether Travis 2.0 will just be a modified version of Travis 1.0."

Of course, he's going to be a "modified version" of himself. While the
fundamentals of people's personalities don't change (IMHO), they can
consciously make different choices. Without a doubt, Travis will be hyper-
sensitive to the treatment of Women at Uber. It's hard to know if the cause of
these problems will just manifest themselves in some other undesirable way.
Time will tell.

